# Mobile phones in Abu Dhabi



## The druid (Nov 8, 2014)

Can anyone give us any advice on mobile phones.....you know....what type of contracts/deals etc there are, if we can get SIM only....we have dual SIM phones.....and anything else it worth knowing about them there please ??
Chris


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The packages are from Du and Etisalat and they are nationwide. If you check the Dubai forum, you'll find loads of information on this subject.


----------



## The druid (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you....saw those companies on Google.......will check forum though too


----------

